# New exhaust



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

The new Ram Air exhaust came in. Still waiting on the Xpipe. Anyone else using the Ram Air exhaust System? I chose the Ram Air III manifolds with 2 1/2” pipes.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tim68 said:


> The new Ram Air exhaust came in. Still waiting on the Xpipe. Anyone else using the Ram Air exhaust System? I chose the Ram Air III manifolds with 2 1/2” pipes.


I installed mine after the rebuild, along with 2.5 exhaust as well. Xpipes are magnaflow...a little louder than I would have liked but a very nice sound.


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

RMTZ67 said:


> I installed mine after the rebuild, along with 2.5 exhaust as well. Xpipes are magnaflow...a little louder than I would have liked but a very nice sound.


Did you have any fitment issues? Did you use a lift for the install?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

The issue I had was trying to install the motor tranny and manifolds at once. It's a no go. Had to remove the manifolds and install the manifolds after. All went well. If I remember correctly I had to have the down pipes and begnning portion of the actual exhaust pipes modfied to match up. But the manifolds fit perfect.


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

RMTZ67 said:


> The issue I had was trying to install the motor tranny and manifolds at once. It's a no go. Had to remove the manifolds and install the manifolds after. All went well. If I remember correctly I had to have the down pipes and begnning portion of the actual exhaust pipes modfied to match up. But the manifolds fit perfect.


I’m just getting ready to put mine back in also. I have everything bolted up including the transmission, exhaust manifolds, ac compressor.
i do have the right fender and front bumper off also.
what was the issue with installation with the manifolds being attache?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

With RA manifolds and headers there is not enough room to clear the frame if you have to go over the radiator due to the angle the engine/trans have to be at. I'm not sure about the stock non-RA manifolds, it's been too long for me to remember. It might work with the RA manifolds if the radiator and core support are off.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention that my experience is only with A-bodies.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Cant remember where the issue was. I think Old man Taylor is correct. The manifolds were hitting the frame before the damper cleared the radiator support. Wont go in with the trans on. So either no trans or no manifolds.


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

RMTZ67 said:


> Cant remember where the issue was. I think Old man Taylor is correct. The manifolds were hitting the frame before the damper cleared the radiator support. Wont go in with the trans on. So either no trans or no manifolds.


Thanks for the heads up guys.
This will save me a lot of struggle


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks for all the help 
engine is in and all hoked up. Waiting on the back ordered X pipe to fire it up.
I started it and ran for a few seconds but a little loud for the neighborhood.


----------

